# Cons: Guard dogged priest: Geoghan tormented



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Cons: Guard dogged priest: Geoghan tormented

by Franci Richardson 
Thursday, September 4, 2003

More than a half dozen inmates have fingered one guard at MCI-Concord as John J. Geoghan's tormentor, who drove the former priest to a maximum security prison, where he was eventually murdered, a lawyer said.

Cosmo A. Bisazza, of Marlboro, along with at least one other guard in Concord, according to a source, made life ``horrific'' for the 68-year-old pedophile after he was sentenced to serve nine to 10 years in jail for fondling a 10-year-old boy.

``I know of at least seven prisoners who told us that Geoghan was abused by guards and I think at least six of those have mentioned Bisazza,'' said James R. Pingeon, an attorney for the Massachusetts Correctional Legal Services. ``They reported this mostly before he died.''

The union representing Bisazza, a martial arts master, refused comment.

``I'm not going to respond to the baseless allegations made by attorneys of nameless inmates,'' said Stephen Crawford, spokesman for the Massachusetts Correction Officers Federated Union.

Bisazza, whose employment records the state Department of Corrections has refused to release, would not comment when contacted Saturday and ordered a reporter off his property.

The DOC has sent letters to union officers threatening to fire them if they speak publicly about the Aug. 23 murder of Geoghan at the hands of convicted killer Joseph L. Druce at the Souza-Baranowski Correction Center in Shirley.

Geoghan repeatedly complained that Bisazza verbally abused him, a source told the Herald.

Geoghan also complained that from the time he arrived at Concord, Bisazza had posted newspaper clippings of his trial on the guards' bulletin board.

``He pointed that out to Geoghan and said he was going to make his life miserable from the beginning,'' the source had heard.

The Herald reported Saturday that guards at Concord called Geoghan ``Lucifer'' and ``Satan,'' accused him of having sex with his elderly sister, and had at least one guard defecate in his cell.

Sources say Geoghan complained about the abuse he suffered from two guards, but frequently mentioned Bisazza.

The other guard didn't respond to a request yesterday for an interview.

A fellow inmate of Geoghan, who wasn't identified, complained before Geoghan's murder that he had witnessed Bisazza badger ``Geoghan, who was next to me in Room 29, almost every day in this unit,'' said Pingeon.

Bisazza is one of nine prison employees named in a federal case *filed May 9 at the U.S. District Court in Boston by Lewis S. Lent Jr., a cellblock neighbor of Geoghan while he was at Concord. Lent is serving two life sentences for the murders of a 12-year-old Pittsfield boy and a 12-year-old girl from New York, both of whom were riding their bicycles when they went missing in the early 1990s.*
According to the lawsuit, Lent said he ``received disciplinary sanctions that caused him to suffer needlessly.''

U.S. District Court Judge Douglas P. Woodlock issued a June 23 order requiring Lent to specifically identify the guards' alleged actions, or have his lawsuit dismissed.

*``It's just too horrible,'' said Lent's mother, Lois Wood, 73, of Seagrove, N.C., who visited her son last week. ``He's zeroed in on my son.''*

Wood said that Lent told her one of the guards urinated in his cell and threatened him after Geoghan's death, saying he would end up the same way.

``Lewis told us he threatened him,'' Wood said, referring to one guard. ``He said that Lewis shouldn't worry, he was going to get him next. He's going to see he's transferred to that Shirley place.''

Another inmate, who wasn't identified, also complained to the legal advocates that Bisazza would mentally abuse him by accusing him of having sex with other people and kicking his door to wake him up, Pingeon said.

``Geoghan wasn't the only person who had complaints about (Bisazza), but he singled out Geoghan as some kids in school take on other kids,'' said a source. ``Geoghan was the weak one and Bisazza was the bully.''

Bisazza's name was given to the DOC by an inmate advocate on behalf of complaining prisoners. Within the last several weeks, inmates reported a change for the better in his demeanor, Pingeon said.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lewis Lent the f*cking child serial killer?????? My heart bleeds. His mom is right. It is JUST TOO HORRIBLE.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh no, poor guy, he got verbally abused in prison by a guard after raping little kids for years. Wtf is wrong with people. The guy was a shitbag plain and simple.


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, I really feel sorry for him. :roll: :roll: 
Go tell that to the people he abused, maybe it will make them feel better.
Although, I have to say that his being murdered was wrong.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Maybe this guy did something wrong, but maybe he didn't. That's the whole point. Maybe he didn't. It's too bad that newspapers use their very public place to spew negitivity about the same people who keep them and their children safe at night. I know that sounds a bit cliche' , but that's the truth. unfortunatley, the accused officer and his union brothers have been silenced by management, so they can't defend themselves against these claims. I hope, that if this officer is innocent, the paper gives him his equal time to proclaim it. But, we know that wont' happen. It may never even be reported that he was found innocent. The paper will either let the subject fade or way, or come up with some out there report about conspiracy theories, regarding the officers hearing. We all know that is the way it is. On the other hand, if he is guilty, then he should take his punishment like a man. We are all professionals, and know what the rules are. I have personally stopped buying the newspaper. I have considered not watching tv news anymore, but that's a bit too separatist for me. My two cents...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

And the problem with all this, is what?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

masstroopers1 said:


> "Hangin's too good for him...He should be cut into pieces and buried alive!"
> 
> -Name That Movie!


Errrrr - Heavy Metal? :? :? :roll: :L:


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thats too bad, someone did poopie in his cell and called him bad names. I guess just nevermind the people who were molested and raped and now have thier lives ruined. Its too bad that prison was such a less than pleasurable experience for Mr. Geoghan. I guess thats too bad that prison isnt a much more comfortable place for criminals.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I hate to play Devil's advocate here guys, but I think that we all, as professionals, need to conduct ourselves in a professional manner at all times. I know, I know, the guy was a low-life pedophile. I couldn't agree more, he's a scumbag. However, this guards actions are going to stick in peoples minds. Consider the next low-life scum-bag who decides that he needs a million dollars. His attorney will stand up in court and say; "...and ladies and gentlemen of the jury, might I remind you that the Massachusetts Department of Corrections has a long history of abusing inmates. Consider for instance the case of Father John Geoghan." I just think that as professionals, we should try to remain neutral while interacting with these people. This is perhaps one of the most difficult aspects of the job. It is however, a very important role that we play in the eye of the public. Just my opinion.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Ever work in a prison? It can be tough to be "neutral" when some convicted rapist calls you a "Cracker ass blue-eyed devil Motherf*cker".

Just an example


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

While a prison is a tough place to work in, and yes it is difficult to stay professional, that is what you need to do. Sticks and stones, remember that. Over the last few decades, corrections has undergone a professionalization. When you do something that an inmate would do, you are just as bad as one of them. Mind as well turn in your uniform, and start looking for another job, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, prisoners have a lot of better things to do than make baseless accusations against a hard-working CO. Guys, lots of my classmates were CO's or Deputy Sheriffs and they tell me that these maggots have nothing better to do then sit around and think up ways to antagonize guards! Everything that comes out of these maggots' cake-holes is a friggin lie-remember that! As for the child molester...I know I won't shed a tear. :-({|=


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

The newest charges against CO Bisazza are that he "tortured" inmates. Is it just me, but when did the definition of torture change from physically inflicting pain to calling people names and making life uncomfortable? Who are they kidding? :roll:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I guess none of these dirtbags went through boot camp....


----------

